# Green Egg Turkey



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Cooked a turkey on the big green egg for yesterday's feast. I can say it was one of best ever....of course, with 2 sticks of butter infused with herbs, garlic and a half bottle of white wine, most anything would taste good. Very tender and juicy, it was a hit.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

OOOOH-WEEE that looks good.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh ya that looks great!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

That looks delicious! It's hard to beat anything grilled, smoked, seared on a kamado.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

That looks awesome. How did the wicked good perform?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

We have a turkey to put on the egg soon.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

How long did you cook it?


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice, what was the temp and time?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Those kamado grills look pretty sweet..was suprised Academy is stocking them along with the traegers. Looking at that turkey I need to snatch one up soon!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Kamados are great, but they are not all built the same, and there are huge differences in quality. The ceramics used make a huge difference in hear retention and durability. The weight (density) differences between a high quality kamado and a bargain model is substantial. The heavier grills will hold heat better and use less fuel (lump charcoal) than a less dense model. A large size kamado should weigh around 200 #'s. That said, any kamado is better than not having one.

NEVER use lighter fluid in a kamado grill, as it will cause the ceramic to crack. Use an electric starter or a charcoal chiminey.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. It really was delicious, I will do it again. I largely followed this guys method:
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/madmaxturkey.htm

For me, I did a smaller bird, 15 lbs. I kept it at a steady 325 degrees and cooked it 5 hours, but the key was to pull it off when the dark meat (thigh) hit about 180 degrees and the white meat (breast) hit 160 degrees.

Take note of the tricks in the link. Yes, put the ice pack on the breast for 30 minutes prior to cooking to ensure white/dark meat are done at same time. Also, the herb butter made it fantastic. Tenting the bird with aluminum foil dictates how dark you want the skin to be. All good tricks to know.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

the naked whiz site is an excellent resource. A lot of really good tips there.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> the naked whiz site is an excellent resource. A lot of really good tips there.


Yes, that site is agood resource. Of course one of the best tips is to use good lump charcoal. I very much liked the Wicked Good brand I bought from you. It is very uniform in size, unlike B&B and some of the other lump brands you get....the main reason I think is that yours isn't handeld as many times on/off trucks, pallets, etc so it is broken up less.

I'll buy more from you again before long, once I use up the 4 bags I got from you. Suggest others looking for good charcoal guve manintheboat a call too.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

flatscat1 said:


> Yes, that site is agood resource. Of course one of the best tips is to use good lump charcoal. I very much liked the Wicked Good brand I bought from you. It is very uniform in size, unlike B&B and some of the other lump brands you get....the main reason I think is that yours isn't handeld as many times on/off trucks, pallets, etc so it is broken up less.
> 
> I'll buy more from you again before long, once I use up the 4 bags I got from you. Suggest others looking for good charcoal guve manintheboat a call too.


The last two bags of b &b where horrible. I used half a bag to burn out my egg cause all the pieces where little bitty.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

flatscat1 said:


> Yes, that site is agood resource. Of course one of the best tips is to use good lump charcoal. I very much liked the Wicked Good brand I bought from you. It is very uniform in size, unlike B&B and some of the other lump brands you get....the main reason I think is that yours isn't handeld as many times on/off trucks, pallets, etc so it is broken up less.
> 
> I'll buy more from you again before long, once I use up the 4 bags I got from you. Suggest others looking for good charcoal guve manintheboat a call too.


thanks for the kind words, Pat. I am glad it worked well for you.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you brine your bird?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

That looks about as good as it could have possibly got. That is a good looking bird, I promise you.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

El Primero said:


> Did you brine your bird?


Slow response on my part, sorry. No, I did not brine it.

Just seasoned, rubbed down with herb butter and stuffed with lemmon, garlic, onions, etc. and lastly, poured white wine over it. Then onto the grill it goes.

Again, reference the link in my posts above. I pretty much followed the Naked Whiz Mad Max rurkey recipe on that website.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been cooking the Tday bird on my egg for years. No need to brine or even inject for moisture. The egg really does a nice job of holding the moisture in. 

Nice job on the turkey.


----------

